# Arroz con leche (Spanish rice pudding)



## Ishbel (Mar 24, 2005)

This is an updated version of the classic Spanish pudding.  It's really easy and quick (about 30+ minutes from thinking about it to eating!)

250g pudding rice
800ml-1 litre full cream milk
1 cinnamon stick 
100g caster sugar 
Finelygrated zest of one lemon
50ml double cream (optional)


Put everything except the cream into a pan and bring to the boil.   Reduce the heat and simmer, uncovered, for 30 minutes or until the rice is tender. Stir regularly. Add more milk if necessary.   Just before it's ready to serve, remove what is left of the cinnamon stick.   Stir in the cream, if using, and serve.


----------

